# Race Talk Radio Interview!



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

* THURSDAY MARCH 29, 2012: 7 pm ET Track Source Radio  Join Dennis Michelsen and Tim Frost from the National Speedway Directory for a look at racing from all over North America. Special guests this week include Mike Truex from Loud Pedal Productions, Ron Adamowicz from the East Coast Electric Drag Racing Series, and Jeff Victer from Prolong. We will also have a preview of the NASCAR K&N East race from Greenville Pickens with Rick from Massachusetts. 8 pm ET Slinging Mud Join Scotty Cook and the Mud Slingers as they dig the dirt from coast to coast. Special guest this week is NASCAR Nationwide Champion Ricky Stenhouse Jr to talk about dirt track racing and his star driver Jason Johnson the Ragin' Cajun. Also joining us are dirt track driver Marc Madison and midget driver Dave Darland.

http://racetalkradio.com/index.html
*


----------



## adamj12b (May 4, 2009)

For those interested, Interview starts at 23:58.

-Adam


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

adamj12b said:


> For those interested, Interview starts at 23:58.
> 
> -Adam


The interview was recorded and can be played at anytime on the website.


----------



## adamj12b (May 4, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> The interview was recorded and can be played at anytime on the website.


Your section on the show starts after a comercial break which resumes at 23m 58s.

-Adam


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice job , but you should have mentioned me !!


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Show me some numbers, and I would be glad to promote you. 



epyon said:


> Nice job , but you should have mentioned me !!


----------

